# How can I unlock voltage control on my Acer Predator Triton 300?



## Pyewaked (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi, I have recently buyed an Acer Predator Triton 300.
Specs:
GPU: RTX 2070 Max Q
CPU: i7-10750h
RAM: 16GB DDR4
SSD: 1TB

I looked for an option to keep the voltage of the CPU & GPU to keep the temprature as low as possible and I came across some tutorials which mostly worked with throttlestop. I followed them but my FIVR Controll was locked. Is there an solution how to fix this?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 19, 2021)

Pyewaked said:


> FIVR Control was locked


There is nothing ThrottleStop can do if the BIOS has locked out CPU voltage control.  You need to install an older BIOS version or somehow modify your BIOS. This is possible with Dell computers but I am not sure what is possible with your Acer laptop. Do a Google search for your specific laptop model or find a forum that is dedicated to your Acer laptop. Someone, somewhere should be able to tell you if it is possible to unlock CPU voltage control on your laptop. This has to be done before Windows starts so ThrottleStop cannot fix the problem you have.


----------

